# Best Mountain Bikes Under $3000



## Bret2 (Dec 11, 2017)

How is the Diamondback Release 3 and 4c not on this list? Release 3 out specs nearly all of these bikes and the 4c msrp is a tick over $3000 but can easily be had for under $3000 with discounts.


----------



## Ken_Noem (Oct 13, 2018)

Regular price and not blowout prices/sale pls 'n thx.
Canyon Strive CF 7.0 doesn't make the list.
Otherwise put all the sale prices as well for all bikes otherwise misleading the sheep.


----------



## Mark33 (Oct 22, 2015)

I always think that the true test of a great mountain bike company isn't that it can make a great $10,000 'halo' bike but whether it can make a great $3000 'every man' bike! Thanks for the reviews.


----------



## Jim_Rawson (Oct 15, 2018)

Trance 2 is the best under $3k


----------



## Bike_Nuts (Feb 15, 2019)

What about Vitus Escarpe 29 or 27.5?


----------



## Dennis8 (Jun 1, 2019)

I found a couple more that should be on here:

Framed bike: https://www.framedbikes.com/collections/mountain-bikes/products/bootlegger-carbon-mountain-bike-30

Hei Hei: https://www.konaworld.com/process_153_29.cfm


----------



## Tony_sibilia (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi , you guys shown the canyon strive cf 7.0 for $2999 reduced from $3999 tried to find it can you let me know if there still available, cheers


----------



## Dan41 (Aug 4, 2020)

The Orbea Occam h20 should be at the top of this list. At $3000, it comes with shimano components, and fox float suspension- miles ahead of any of these bikes, at a fair price. That and you have the ability to upgrade individual components before you order, which is not seen much with other brands.


----------



## Tim21 (Aug 6, 2020)

If you are going to put direct to consumer bikes on this list, mixed in with big name bike companies, where is Motobecane? I know some haters will be out there, put the bike has been amazing and a group set: 
SRAM XO1 Eagle w/ SRAM AXS electric shift. 
$2599
Read the rest of the specs on bikesdirect.com


----------



## Anthony_J_Peterson (Aug 15, 2020)

Too bad your article can't be read on Android Chrome... or samsung browser.


----------



## Cyclist1 (Nov 19, 2020)

Lots of these bikes have Fox suspension, and good SRAM or Shimano components. Also, the Canyon Neuron AL7 is a considerably better value than the H20.


----------

